
A History of Hard Choices - pzb
https://medium.com/@sleevi_/a-history-of-hard-choices-c1e1cc9bb089
======
angersock
Very interesting article--it's rare to be able to point at such a cut-and-
dried case of "Hey, that legacy support? _Literally_ ruining our nice things."

